# Bloated and bonkers!



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, i've posted on the "new" board and have been advised to come here as I'm on day 8 of the dreaded 2ww, having had IVF, due to unexeplained IF.
Been off work for 2 weeks due to nature of job, dreading going back as will have 4 days of work to get through before the test day. ( I do realise how lucky I am tho' to have been given that time) My belly is bloated and crampy and keeps stabbing me, boo hoo. 
I'm amazed by some of the stories on here, some of you have such incredible strength in the face of adversity.
I'm told the bloating is probably due to the Utrogestan which is fine but isn't it a torment, to be constantly reminded of your dreams, as if it's not hard enough being in this position in the first place. Can't I just have one pain free day...... but no ......cos then I'll think oh no nothing is happening, at least with pain it's a sign my body is responding to something, aaaagh, i'm going bonkers!!!!!
Sorry to rant but I know you understand where I'm coming from.
Anyway sending         to you all. It's great to know you're out there. 

Gizmog XXX


----------



## mudgie (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Gizmog

I totally empathise! I had Et last sat, so am on day 6 - I too go back monday after 2 weeks off and am sooo dreading it - my test date is also 4 days after my return - 6th dec, and already dreading that feeling if it doesnt work of having to carry on the day at work - im so trying to stay positive!

I too have been having pains - today quite markedly on my left hand side - a constant pain and earlier my lower back was really bad, but has now stopped - i am praying these are good signs!

Best of luck   

Maryxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

You've definitely come to the right place for support and advise !

Unfortunately the progesterone support (in your case Utrogestan) during the 2ww, as well as the HCG (from trigger injection) before EC, can cause all sorts of wierd and wonderful side effects and symptoms   Progesterone is what helps towards preparing womb lining for possible implantation and if this happens, supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over...and HCG is the hormone that is released from the implanted embryo...so both these medications can cause AF and pg like symptoms...all very confusing !

I know how terribly bloated you can get before and after EC....make sure you drink plenty of water (at least 2 litres a day) as well as try and keep up good level of protein in your diet...this can help prevent OHSS.  Peppermint tea is also good at easing bloatedness.

Wishing you lots of luck  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Natasha,
Thanks for the advice. Do you have any idea whether there's a limit to the amount of peppermint tea one can have, I was going to restart my peppermint oil capsules until I saw that the label advises against it if pg, so it's as much peppermint tea as I can drink for me provided there's no limits?
AND
I'm vegetarian and not a milk fan so are more cheese and eggs than usual and my soya meat substitutes enough, or do I need something more?
 Gizmog


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You shouldn't use peppermint oil (essential oil or the capsules) in early pregnancy so I'd avoid those.  I wouldn't go overboard with the peppermint tea but one or two cups a day should be fine.  Do check whether it has green tea with it though as again, this is something you should avoid too much of as it may interfere with the absorption of folic acid (not what you want !)  Anther herbal tea to avoid is any containing hibiscus.

There's lots of foods that have good protein levels that aren't dairy, even if you're a vegetarian...eg...

tofu
textured Vegetable Protein (TVP)
quinoa
chickpeas (hummous)
lentils
baked beans
baked potatoes
oats/cereal
kidney beans
peanut butter
nuts (including cashew, peanuts, brazils, almonds, pistachio, hazelnuts, walnuts, pecan
pumpkin seeds
flaxseed (linseed) - put on top of cereal
rice
wholewheat
spinach
parsley
broccoli

Zita West, in her book Fertility & Conception, recommends avoiding soya as it contains contraceptive properties...obviously as you're now in 2ww it shouldn't make much difference though.

Just try to have as healthy, balanced diet as possible....and make sure you're taking a good prenatal care supplement or at least folic acid.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Gizmog,
How are you hun in your dreaded  i am thinking of you hun and my fingers are crossed for you both
Too i really hope you get that well deserve OMG  real soon what a lovely christmas pressy for you both
And your families  
Not long now until test day i bet for you though the days are just dragging, 
Is this your 1st IVF ?
We are having IVF as our next step as we had 6 funded iuis which sadly were a  we are classed as "Unexplained Infertility" and its soo
Frustrating as you will never know why you aint got pregnant yet.
Take care and keep us posted nicky xxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Nicky,
Yep this is our first IVF and attempt at TTC by other means than naturally. All the best with the IVF, I consider it to be a doddle compared to this 2ww malarkey. Much love and happy, sparkly chrismas vibes 
   . Gizmog.


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaagh. It still 'urts, I can't lie on my left side without inflating!! Moan, moan. No AF but the Utrogestan leakage is making me more bonkers  , it's sooooo misleading, sensation wise.   (TMI, sorry, but "so near but so far" from finding out that I have no more discreetness left)  

Its 13 days since ET, 15 since EC, my cycle during down reg. was 31 days, my usual cycles are between 26-28 days, is there an approximate length of time for IVF tx before AF arrives, you see I don't know how much I can afford to get my hopes up, with test being in a few days.   

Mary (Mudgie), if you're reading this, I feel for you darl, hope you're bearing up under the pressure of the wait.   

Sending                               to all fellow 2ww ladies.
Gizmog


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Gizmog

I can totally empathise with what you're going through...the 2ww drives even the sanest people slightly 

Unfortunately there is no way of knowing when AF may arrive on an IVF cycle.  If a BFN, then some women may bleed early, before test day, whereas others may bleed as soon as they stop the progesterone support and still others may not get a bleed until maybe 6 weeks or more after the BFN and stopping all meds.  We all respond differently to the drugs and each treatment cycle can be vary too.  I've never made it to test day without spotting/bleeding...1st I started spotting at 10/11dpt and full on bleeding within an hour of stopping the progesterone at 14dpt, 2nd I started full on bleeding at 10/11dpt and then 3rd I started spotting at 8dpt & full on bleeding at 10dpt....only time I've not bled before test day was on both our natural FETs when I had chem pgs   Next IVF I'm having gestone injections to see if this prevents me bleeding before test day (please please please !)

The HCG trigger injection before EC and then the progesterone support (crinone, cyclogest, utrogestan, gestone) can delay (or hold back) AF which just adds to the confusion (as well as causing AF and pg symptoms !)....it really is frustrating!

As for when your "natural" cycle would normally arrive...you should ignore this completely as you've had an IVF cycle...you've not had natural ovulation so it's irrelevant when your AF would "usually" arrive.

The very earliest to be testing would be 14 days past EC as in theory you could take EC as ovulation....but this is still very early so always best to wait until your official test day.

You've only got a few more days to go...hang in there...stay positive...and fingers and toes crossed for you 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmmm, thanks for that Natasha, your information has enabled me to move on a bit, I was kinda stuck in limbo not knowing what to think. (By the way can't say that I was particularly sane in the first place AND I love, love, love the twitchy eye smiley [found it right at the bottom of the additional smiley's])
I did get spotting 9dpt but then so far nothing since so am taking this to have been an implantation bleed.
Also been reading the post in peer support (I think) called THE SECRET, thanks to your reminder to stay positive   : it's good in a motivating sort of way. Thanks again.   PMA here we go!!!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Gizmog! just wanted to wish you     for today hun, i just know its going to be good news!!
love jo xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO GIZMOG, just replied to you on peer support im so happy for you hun!!!
loads of love jo xxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks and yep you know the answer


----------

